# Hello girls  i am julia



## steroidforyou (Aug 4, 2014)

I wanted to say hello to you Eric is out here..

I am Julia from Ukraine 27 years old..

I go to gym but i am not a competitior

my seizures  90-61-91


I will rep for steroidforyou.com


----------



## ROID (Aug 4, 2014)

I am ROID. I COME IN PEACE. 

Please post pictures.

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## steroidforyou (Aug 4, 2014)

ass & boobs? or face?


----------



## flubber (Aug 4, 2014)

steroidforyou said:


> ass & boobs? Or face?


all!!!!!!!!!


----------



## steroidforyou (Aug 4, 2014)

Lol ok


----------



## MI1972 (Aug 4, 2014)

Fap


----------



## cube789 (Aug 7, 2014)




----------



## basskiller (Aug 7, 2014)

It's part of the initiation and it's a requirement


----------



## MuscleMan33 (May 10, 2016)

hi Julia, im Julian!


----------



## johnsonl3872 (May 11, 2016)

steroidforyou said:


> I wanted to say hello to you Eric is out here..
> 
> I am Julia from Ukraine 27 years old..
> 
> ...



Sorry about the seizures you might want to get them checked out


----------



## werewolf (May 15, 2016)

Hello, Julia. Do you eat lard? (salo?)


----------

